# msgboxen, die sich nicht schließen lassen



## Anonymous (14 August 2005)

Hallo,

heute bin ich über die Suchmaschine Google auf die Seite w*w.rainer-werner-fassbinder.** (www.google.de/Stichwort: fassbinder/8 link von oben) gekommen. Statt irgendwelchen Inhalts öffnete sich eine Meldungsfenster, das sich zb. in VBA mit msgbox erzeugen lässt. Habe ich das eine geschlossen, hat sich ein neues geöffnet. Man konnte nur "OK" anklicken.

Irgendwann kam nur die Meldung "Wollen sie für 9,99€ pro Minute surfen?", worauf ich auf das Kreuz zum schließen klickte, dann kam die Meldung "Sie surfen für 9,99€. Ein schließen meines Browsers war nicht möglich statt dessen kamen circa 500 (?) neue Meldungen, die sich nicht abbrechen ließen.

Eigentlich öffnen sich ja so keine Dialer, bloß, was mich stutzig gemacht hat: im Quelltext war der Befehl msgbox nicht zu finden, in jedem Fenster stand als Titelzeile der Name "M. D.", ein Name, der bei einer Google Recherche mit Dialern usw. in Verbindung gebracht wird....

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Vieleicht bloß ein harmloser Scherz? 

Für Antworten wäre ich dankbar,
Gruss,
Baser

_[Bitte keine gefährdenden Links und keine Namen. (bh)]_

_[PS: Die Seiten nutzen den Javascript-Befehl "alert". Bitte Javascript temporär abschalten.]_


----------



## Captain Picard (14 August 2005)

baser schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Vieleicht bloß ein harmloser Scherz?


Auf jeden Fall ein nervtötender Schwachsinn, nach ca 320+-1 Klicks und nicht endenwollenden
 Schwachsinnsmessagefenstern, kommt  das untenstehende Fenster, den Mist mit IE zu
 testen hab ich mir verkniffen, ob dieser Blödsinn morgen noch da steht, weiß nur der Verfasser dieses 
Schwachsinns...

cp

PS: danach kommt noch größerer Schwachsinn
PPS: auch eine "k.exe"te Seite...


----------



## A John (15 August 2005)

baser schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Vieleicht bloß ein harmloser Scherz?


Der Typ ist mindestens verhaltensauffällig, aber nicht immer harmlos.
Hier jedoch ein harmloses Beispiel: w*w.6md.d*
Seine "Geschäftsmethoden" sind des Öfteren Gegenstand gerichtlicher Auseinandersetzung. Er hetzt so ziemlich jedem seinen mutmaßlich in kriminelle Machenschaften verwickelten Anwalt auf den Hals, von dem er sich gestört fühlt.
Seiten von ihm- oder aus seinem Umfeld würde ich nicht mit einem lasch konfigurierten MS-IE und nur im Schutz einer guten Firewall ansurfen.

Gruß A. John


----------

